# pigeon "claws"



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

Does anyone trim your pigeon's claws? I have noticed one of my guys claws is starting to curl--shouldI trim it even though it doesn't seem to bother him? (I trim my dog's nails so I know how).


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I have trimmed my pigeons nails a few times, I have heard that if you give them a brick to perch on, it may help keep them trim but I havent tried it yet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here are several threads on trimming claws:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=3870

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=1344


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

One of my birds tore the lower ligament on one of her toe nails, so it doesn't touch the ground like the others. That nail gets trimmed every month or so. The rest aren't a problem.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Catherine,

I trim my pigeon's nails about every two weeks.
As an indoor pet, Jesse's nails really need to be trimmed.
Extra care must be used, so I wear magnifying glasses.
My husband holds Jesse near the lamp for additional light. The whole process scares the hell out of me, so I cut just a tiny portion off.
When finished, Jesse is rewarded with pigeon candy.

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I've trimmed*

Squeaks' nails VERY carefully! One time he bled and LOTS of cornstarch later...he was OK. Because of that episode, I was VERY reluctant to trim so I got him a brick. Well, he uses it for his beak but some of his nails still became sharp, soooo, back to the nail trimmer. Did OK this time. I will have to try the file; did not think of that!

Lucky for me, he's pretty cooperative, but I'm going to try the towel next time...

Those posts about trimming were VERY helpful!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

If you have indoor pigeons most likely you have to trip their nails. I use a nail clipper and gently snip off the tip, the good thing is when you have a bird with white nails, it's quite easy and you can see the vein so make sure not to cut off too much. 

As for the birds with black nails, they are all dark and harder (so goes for the beaks, if they are white they are softer and if they are black they are usually hard) so be careful when cutting the nail and try to make sure only a little tiny piece is removed (practice on the birds with the white nails then go for the others if you have any) then you can use an emery board to file the edge and make it smooth, just 2 strokes should do it (from top to bottom and hold the nail firmly at the end)

If you do cut into the vein a bit you can use flour or cornstarch to try to stop the bleeding if you don't have anything else.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I use bricks as perches. Their favorite spot for perching is the window sill so I put up there several bricks. I never have to trim their nails other than Angel with splayed legs.

Reti


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I will trim the nails of my boy who has the extra long ones. The birds are going to be moving into their new loft this week and I will find a way to get some bricks near the windows--great idea!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Trimming nails*

I trimmed our *Pidgiepoo*'s nails twice last year when he was less than three months old (as best as I remember). He had needle-like translucent points, and was tripping on the carpet. It helped him when he was perching on my shoulder, though. If he landed on my shirtless shoulders: agony! When he started spending more time outdoors, there was no longer any need. At one time I had the opinion he needed the sharp points to facilitate the opening up of new feathers.

*Point*: I had a diamond-coated knife sharpener with a *groove* for sharpening fish hooks, darts, and such. I used this groove for my fingernails, and it worked great for Pidgiepoo's nails also. (I had previously also used a Revlon plastic fingernail file consisting of sapphire-coated grooves). I pressed the top of Pidgiepoo's toe against the groove, made a few gentle strokes, and that toe was done. Took about five to ten minutes. I would hold each of his toes up to the light to see the blood-containing space inside, and file down only the clear point (about a millimeter or so, or 1/16th of an inch). No complaints from Pidgiepoo, and no anxiety on my part. The result was a smooth, non-piercing claw nail.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*hmm*

I use those big tonail clippers for human feet. it's easier I think to handle the bird and clips at the same time. I always wrap a towl around their wings and they are calm for the most part.


----------

